# Intel S5520UR USB and LSI not working



## ssanders47 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone has had any luck installing FreeBSD 8.0 or 8.1 on an Intel S5520UR motherboard.

Specifically, I'm attempting to use the built in LSI RAID controller to no avail.  I boot into sysinstall and when I attempt to start the install, the install fails at the bsdlabel step with an error message that it cannot find a disk to install on.

When booting from a USB key, attempts to drop into Fixit mode fail as well with a message saying that there are no USB disks in the system.

Thanks


----------



## ssanders47 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Partial Fix*

It appears that one has to purchase a BIOS 'key' in order to enable the LSI controller.  This is a bit confusing at product literature made me think that the RAID 0 would operate without the key.

USB disks are still an issue.



			
				ssanders47 said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if anyone has had any luck installing FreeBSD 8.0 or 8.1 on an Intel S5520UR motherboard.
> 
> Specifically, I'm attempting to use the built in LSI RAID controller to no avail.  I boot into sysinstall and when I attempt to start the install, the install fails at the bsdlabel step with an error message that it cannot find a disk to install on.
> 
> ...


----------

